# Angler mit Waffe bedroht



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Angler mit Waffe bedroht​*Es gibt Geschichten, da denk ich immer wieder, nur gut, dass mir das nicht passiert ist.

Es waren gestern Abend (Mittwoch, 08.06. 2016) drei Männer aus der Gegend auf dem Ulrichshusener See mit ihrem Boot unterwegs um zu angeln - nachts.

Sie wollten dann nach 2 Uhr die Tour beenden und fuhren mit ihrem Transporter an den See, um das mitgebrachte Boot zu holen.

Dann ging Wildwest los - ein mit einem Gewehr bewaffneter kam auf die Angler zu, beschuldigte sie des Diebstahls (was von seinem Grundstück sollten sie gestohlen haben, und für weitere Diebstähle verantwortlich)  und zog ihnen mit vorgehaltener Waffe sogar den Schlüssel vom Transporter ab.

Sowohl der Bewaffnete wie auch die bedrohten Angler riefen dann die Polizei.

4 Beamte, die eingesetzt wurden, konnten dann die Sache insoweit klären, dass es sich bei den Anglern tatsächlich um Angler handelte und nicht um eine Diebesbande..

Der Anwohner mit der Waffe muss sich nun wegen des Verdachtes des räuberischen Diebstahles verantworten - und in seinem Haus wurden noch 11 weitere Jagdwaffen gefunden, die erst mal sicher gestellt worden wären.

Quelle:
http://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/angler-mit-waffe-bedroht-0923111106.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Wieder ein Grund mehr für ein Nachtangelverbot, weils für Angler zu gefährlich sein könnte?

Natürlich nicht, Gott sei dank gibts so durchgeknallte, die nachts mit Waffen unterwegs sind und willkürlich Angler zu Verdächtigen machen, nun wirklich eher selten..

Man kann da wirklich nur immer hoffen, nicht in solche (Wildwest) Situationen zu kommen..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



> Dann ging Wildwest los



Hm... nicht eher Wild Ost!?


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Ein missglückter und verzweifelter Versuch sein Eigentum zu schützen und in dem Fall dann eben tatsächlich Unschuldige erwischt!
[Edit by Admin]
Immerhin hat er ja noch die Polizei gerufen und die drei nicht gleich an Ort und Stelle umgelegt!


Jürgen


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Auf jeden Fall ist der "Hirni" seine Waffen für immer los und wenn er Jäger war (Jagdwaffen) ist der Jagdschein auch futsch.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist der "Hirni" seine Waffen für immer los und wenn er Jäger war (Jagdwaffen) ist der Jagdschein auch futsch.



Das befürchte ich auch.

Lieber gleich die Polizei rufen....
Ob die dann aber auch gleich vorbeikommen ????


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Und Vorbestraft ist er damit auch. Denn das geht mit Sicherheit vor den Kadi.


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist der "Hirni" seine Waffen für immer los und wenn er Jäger war (Jagdwaffen) ist der Jagdschein auch futsch.



Und wenn es will, den Führerschein gleich mit dazu. Kommt ganz drauf an, wie seine zuständige Führerscheinstelle im LRA das sieht.


----------



## Luidor (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Ohne näheres zu Wissen ist die Bezeichnung Hirni
m.M.n. fehl am Platz.
Vielleicht war diese Aktion nur ein Ausdruck eines verzweifelten mehrfach Geschädigten, der sich von Polizei und Staat allein gelassen, nicht anders zu helfen wusste.
Vielleicht waren ihm die Konsequenzen auch bewusst und wurden billigend in Kauf genommen um so, seiner für ihn unerträglichen Situation, Ausdruck zu verleihen.
Nicht umsonst sprießen hier an der Oder-Neiße Friedensgrenze die Bürgerwehren wie Pilze aus dem Boden und gehört der Argumentationsverstärker neben der Haustür zur Standardausstattung.
Der Staat hat seine Aufgabe die Bürger zu schützen schon lange aufgegeben und kapituliert vor den Gesetzesbrechern aller Coleur.
Dass es in diesem Fall Unschuldige Angler traf ist natürlich bedauerlich.
Ich denke mal die Polizei war nur deshalb so schnell vor Ort, da es um Waffen ging. 
Bei uns gibt es des nächtens max. 2 Streifen für 3 Landkreise.
Da kann der Besuch zur Aufnahme eines Diebstahls schon mal 24 Stunden dauern. #q#q


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Wohne in der großstadt, aber die Polizei klagt auch hier über zu wenig personal.
Aber ehrlich, den Job möcht ich heutzutage nicht machen. Schlecht bezahlt und nur ärger #d


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



Luidor schrieb:


> Ohne näheres zu Wissen ist die Bezeichnung Hirni
> m.M.n. fehl am Platz.
> Vielleicht war diese Aktion nur ein Ausdruck eines verzweifelten mehrfach Geschädigten, der sich von Polizei und Staat allein gelassen, nicht anders zu helfen wusste.
> Vielleicht waren ihm die Konsequenzen auch bewusst und wurden billigend in Kauf genommen um so, seiner für ihn unerträglichen Situation, Ausdruck zu verleihen.
> ...



Ich glaube dir die geschilderten Zustände aufs Wort. Aber (bewaffnete) Bürgermilizen sind auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Selbsthilfe, wie in dem Fall, mit dem Einsatz von Schusswaffen schon gar nicht. Zu der angenommen Verzweiflung kommt jetzt auch noch massiver Ärger durch die Justiz und am Ende steht er noch blöder und verlassener da, als zuvor. Es war einfach dumm, was der da abgezogen hat und wozu muss er 12 Waffen im Haus haben? Da sind kritische Fragen durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Hirni war der mildeste Ausdruck, der mir für den Vollpf... eingefallen ist. Wer legal Waffen besitzt, der hat damit verantwortungsbewusst umzugehen. Wegen solcher Einzelfälle kommen hundertausende von Legalwaffenbesitzern in verruf. 

Selbstschutz mit der Waffe gegen Unbewaffnete geht überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Also ich kenne einige Jäger,die acht und mehr Waffen daheim haben und die dir auch sehr glaubhaft begründen können wofür. Das geht von der Kk über die Bockdoppelflinte bis zur Büffelbüchse ala Quigley der Australlier.


----------



## Grundelgott (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also ich kenne einige Jäger,die acht und mehr Waffen daheim haben und die dir auch sehr glaubhaft begründen können wofür. Das geht von der Kk über die Bockdoppelflinte bis zur Büffelbüchse ala Quigley der Australlier.



Jäger glauben bestimmt auch dass man als Angler mit einer Rute auskommt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Hirni war der mildeste Ausdruck, der mir für den Vollpf... eingefallen ist. Wer legal Waffen besitzt, der hat damit verantwortungsbewusst umzugehen. Wegen solcher Einzelfälle kommen hundertausende von Legalwaffenbesitzern in verruf.
> 
> Selbstschutz mit der Waffe gegen Unbewaffnete geht überhaupt nicht!


So isses...


----------



## Hänger06 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Zum Glück leben wir nicht in Texas wo man erst schießt und dann fragt.....|uhoh:

so was kann auch mal schnell eskalieren , Glück gehabt.


----------



## kaipiranja (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir die geschilderten Zustände aufs Wort. Aber (bewaffnete) Bürgermilizen sind auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Selbsthilfe, wie in dem Fall, mit dem Einsatz von Schusswaffen schon gar nicht. Zu der angenommen Verzweiflung kommt jetzt auch noch massiver Ärger durch die Justiz und am Ende steht er noch blöder und verlassener da, als zuvor. Es war einfach dumm, was der da abgezogen hat und wozu muss er 12 Waffen im Haus haben? Da sind kritische Fragen durchaus angebracht.




...ich stimme dir in soweit zu das es dumm war, was er getan hat...aber das er als Jäger 12 Waffen hat ist legitim und im Gesetz verankert - da gibt es keine Grund es zu hinterfragen.

Wie dem auch sei, jetzt hat er bald keine Waffen mehr...nach so einem Ding ist die Jagdpappe und der WBK nämlich futsch...

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Luidor (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Gelobt seiet Ihr derer Ihr in Gegenden paradiesischer Ruhe wohnt.
Hier wird das Thema inzwischen sehr viel differenzierter und kontroverser diskutiert.
Wer monatlich des nachts sein Grundstück besucht sieht, steht auch dem Thema Selbstschutz sehr viel offener gegenüber als manch einer glaubt.
Ich kenne einige wirklich friedliebende Leute deren Meinung im Laufe der Zeit, durch wiederholtes betroffen sein und der offensichtlichen Unfähigkeit der Polizei dem Einhalt zu gebieten, von ist doch nicht so schlimm zu wenn ich einen davon in die Finger bekomme wandelte.
Fazit: 
Es ist nur solange ein Bekloppter oder Vollpfosten oder was auch immer solange die Selbstbetroffenheit nicht oder nur marginal ausgeprägt ist.

Trotzdem allen ein schönes WE mit reichlich Fisch ( wer denn Zeit hat ans Wasser zu gehen) #6


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Immerhin ist er keiner der Helden, die illegale Waffen von ihren zukünftigen Einbrechern kaufen.


----------



## flea (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Selbstschutz mit der Waffe gegen Unbewaffnete geht überhaupt nicht!



Nicht auf die berichtete Situation bezogen, aber so würde ich das nicht stehen lassen. Du weißt nie, ob jemand bewaffnet ist. Was, wenn der wirkliche Einbrecher bei Entdeckung eine Waffe zieht? Insofern: Selbstschutz ist schon in ordnung, wenn man auf dem eigenen Grund und Boden bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Der war nicht auf eigenem Grund und Boden (da würd ich nix anderes sagen wie Du), der war am See, in freier Wildbahn Angler jagen...

Und Waffen besitzen (zu Hause) und Waffen führen ausserhalb sind einfach zwei paar Stiefel..


----------



## WalKo (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Wer mit einer Schusswaffe loszieht um Einbrecher zu jagen sollte neben allen Rechtlichen Konsequenzen sich auch bewusst sein das man sehr schnell selber das Opfer werden kann, den die Einbrecher sind auch nicht immer unbewaffnet und gewaltbereit. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Und Waffen besitzen (zu Hause) und Waffen führen ausserhalb sind einfach zwei paar Stiefel..



Und ich denke, die Waffe auf Menschen richten ist ein drittes paar. 


Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...ich stimme dir in soweit zu das es dumm war, was er getan hat...aber das er als Jäger 12 Waffen hat ist legitim und im Gesetz verankert - da gibt es keine Grund es zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, jetzt hat er bald keine Waffen mehr...nach so einem Ding ist die Jagdpappe und der WBK nämlich futsch...
> 
> Gruß, Kai



Das er auch Jäger war, steht nicht geschrieben. Nur das er über 11 plus eine Jagdwaffe verfügte und auf "freier Wildbahn" zum Sheriff mutierte. Das lässt sich beim besten Willen nicht rechtfertigen - das geht einfach nicht!


----------



## offense80 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Vielleicht sollte man sich auch bewusst sein, das die eigene Waffe auch ganz schnell mal gegen einen selber eingesetzt werden kann. Es langt ein wenig Training und schon kann man den sich durch die Waffe im Vorteil fühlenden entwaffnen, und dieser sieht dann sehr schnell selber mal in den eigenen Lauf der Waffe. Und wie schon ein Vorredner schrieb...was wäre wenn die anderen auch bewaffnet gewesen wären? Die Situation hätte durch eine Kleinigkeit total aus dem Ruder laufen können. Ein nervöser Zeigefinger oder eine ZU HEKTISCHE Bewegung hätten gereicht, um diese im Halbdunkeln ( es war ja Nacht ) falsch zu deuten und  dann......#d


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Mal ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Das Boot wurde nicht am Badestrand geslippt, sondern auf einem Privatgrundstück (nicht eingezäunt). Nachts wurde unberechtigterweise die Grünfläche befahren, das Boot geslippt und das Gerödel eingeladen. Boote werden da normalerweise nie geslippt. Es war zappenduster, kein Mond. 
Dem Jäger wurden schon mehrmals die Kupferdachrinne abgebaut, abgesägt worden. Ein Hoftor wurde ihm auch schon entwendet. 
Die vielen Waffe resultieren daraus, dass Frau und Kinder auch alle einen Jagdschein haben.

Beide Seiten haben Fehler gemacht.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angler mit Waffe bedroht*

Noch mehr Licht? Nach dem Waffengesetz ist es verboten Waffen ausserhalb der eigenen Wohnung oder des eingefriedeten eigenen Grundstückes zu Tragen oder zu Führen. 
Jäger haben automatisch ein Recht auf Führung (geladen und klar zum Einsatz),sobald sie ihr Jagdgebiet erreichen. Und auch nur dort.
Selbst das Tragen von Waffen auf dem eigenen Grundstück ist mitunter heikel. Da genügt es schon wenn sich der Nachbar gestört fühlt. Dann kann ihm das schon als Nötigung ausgelegt werden. 
Auch wenn sich der Typ  bedroht oder im Recht gefühlt hat, ist er zu weit gegangen. Das hätte er auch Wissen müssen.
Waffenrecht und das Recht auf Führung von Waffen in der Öffentlichkeit ist ein Dschungel mit sehr, sehr vielen Fallstricken.


----------

